# Microgramma lycopodioides help



## MBrady (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi, 

I have a m. lycopodioides that I mounted several months ago. There are a few leaves that have remained unchanged. The plant has now started to put out a long runner that you can see looped around in the picture growing toward the substrate. 

I'm confused, did I mount this upside down? Should I let the runner establish roots in the soil as it has started to do? The whole plant is about 18 inches with leaves at one end, roots in the middle where it is mounted to the wood and now this runner that is trying to root in the soil.

Any help would be appreciated. the plant is beautiful but I can find any information after many searches. 

https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gallery/data/500/thumbs/microgramma.jpg


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

You did not mount the plant upside down - but it does look like you pointed the growing end downward. That would not have been much of an issue if you're lighting was brighter. The long, leafless growth of the rhizome is likely because the plant is not sensing sufficient light to grow new leaves in those locations. You might want to move the whole plant to a brighter spot or at least re-position the rhizome extension toward a brighter patch of light.

Plants are phototropic (they grow toward light) but in your viv there likely isn't a clear direction to seek since the overhead lighting is shaded by the branches and, I would speculate, there are windows in the room where the viv sits. 

The rhizome is now trying to find a better spot, lighting-wise, before it pus out new leaves. In the meantime, the rhizome itself has a green surface and so can carry-out photosynthesis without leaves.


----------



## MBrady (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for the info, very helpful. 

Since the rhizome started to root, is it possible to cut the rhizome and roots and mount it higher and leave the current plant with leaves and roots intact? Both sections would then have roots. 

I suspect you are correct about the branches shading the rhizome. I also turned down the wattage on my light as one of my orchids was beginning to lose color. 

Thanks again!


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Unless it bothers you, I wouldn’t mess w it. I have a Microgramma vacciniifolia that grew a long rhizome before putting out leaves.


----------

